# [Safari] Ne pas sauvegarder liste pages visitées ....



## ben13012 (27 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, sous Firefox on peut décocher l'option "se souvenir des pages visitées", comment peut-on faire ça sous Safari ????

Merci.


----------



## twinworld (27 Décembre 2007)

Dans le menu déroulant "Safari" y a une option "navigation privée" (dans l'aide de Safari, ils disent que c'est écrit "confidentiel", mais dans mon Safari 2.0.4 c'est "navigation privée"). Mais ça supprime aussi un tas d'autres trucs :

- Les pages Web ne sont plus ajoutées à l'Historique (vous pouvez toutefois toujours cliquer sur les boutons Précédent et Suivant pour accéder à une page Web que vous avez précédemment ouverte dans une fenêtre).

- Lorsque vous désactivez la navigation en mode confidentiel, les éléments de la fenêtre Téléchargements sont automatiquement supprimés.

- Les informations (notamment les noms et les mots de passe) ne sont pas enregistrées pour la fonction de remplissage automatique des données.

- Les recherches ne sont pas ajoutées au menu local du champ de recherche de Google.


----------



## flotow (27 Décembre 2007)

Safari > Navigation privée
sinon, tu peux nettoyer safari apres ton passage, dans reinit safari


----------



## ben13012 (28 Décembre 2007)

Merci mais comment faire pour garder quand meme la possibilité d'enregistrer les mots de passe ????


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2007)

euh, tu surfes en clean, et tu purges (ce que tu veux) apres


----------



## PawBroon (28 Décembre 2007)

Safari / Préférences / Remplissage Auto / Autres Formulaires - Modifier.
Cela permet de garder les mots de passes et autres formulaires mais d'exclure les sites pour lesquels la sauvegardes n'est pas souhaitable.

De la sorte, tu peux demander à ce que Google ne garde pas de trace mais que ton FAI/ISP permette la mise en mémoire de tes identifiants.
Nota : Pour les coups de boules, je suis ouvert jusqu'au 31.


----------



## ben13012 (28 Décembre 2007)

Merci PawBroon, je connaissais ca, mais moi ce que je veux supprimer c'est pas seulement les pages visitées, mais aussi les url saisies dans la barre d'adresse.

En gros, je veux une navigation privée mais juste avec les mots de passes pour les formulaires ......

Le vidage de cache c'est bien mais peut-on le programmer systematiquement en sortie ????



Ça n'est pas parce que les titres ont changés que les principes l'on fait aussi : les logiciels "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseaux" que ça doit se passer !


----------

